# Headsets



## cookiemonster (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi I am thinking of getting this headset anyone any views on them. 

Corsair Vengeance 1500 Dolby 7.1 USB Gaming Headset

CA-9011112-WW - Corsair Vengeance 1500 Dolby 7.1 USB Gaming Headset with MIC


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 16, 2012)

Do you have other choices?

I recommend Roccat Kave.(although its 5.1)

http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Sound/ROCCAT-Kave-5-1/


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi I no nothing about headsets and i came accross the Corsair ones that had a good review I was hoping other people would help me through thier own experiences.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 16, 2012)

I like my set of 1500s, nothing I can really complain about outside of overall weight.


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi are they hard to configure or just plug and play, the corsair ones are usb how does that work, the last ones i saw and tried you had to plug them into the back of the tower.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 16, 2012)

They are pretty much plug and play on the basic level of cans with a mic. As for the 7.1 and EQ adjustments, you need to install the software, no big deal.


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 16, 2012)

Cannot recommend the ROCCAT Kave unless your specific requirements meet those listed in the conclusion here: 
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ROCCAT/Kave/

What is your budget?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2012)

Vengeance 1500 is about £60-70 here, so I suppose that is more or less the budget too.


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 17, 2012)

Budget is £60 - £80 but the Corsair still looks good. I really only need them at night to play games so i don't wake grandaughter up.


----------



## Frederik S (Apr 17, 2012)

There are the Audio-technica A700s, KRK Systems KNS 6400, Shure SRH440, Sony MDRs, tons of HARX-700 variants available in around £80. All much better sounding than the Corsair and ROCCAT headsets. A set of good headphones and a semi decent clip-on microphone is much better bang for the buck.


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 17, 2012)

Decisions decisions its just the earphones i am really interested in I don't play online games or really need a microphone. I will look into these ones you have mentioned.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 17, 2012)

cookiemonster said:


> Decisions decisions its just the earphones i am really interested in I don't play online games or really need a microphone. I will look into these ones you have mentioned.



Then get a headphone, they offer much better sound quality for your money, and on top of that you get more choices. 

Here's a good place to start burning your money: Head-fi.org


----------



## caleb (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a 5.1 Teac headset with amp and its freaking heavy. I must say that I got old and comfort is the way to go when you use it at PC. All that 5.1 is nonsense and good old stereo headphones is the way to go.


----------



## DisplayandReplay (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm not using Consair so can't really tell you if it is a good one. but it shouldnt be bad with this much of reviews.lol Mine is arctic p531 5.1 however, it can vibrate during games.LOL


----------



## cookiemonster (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi thanks for all the advice I think i will be going for the corsair, thanks again. 
                                   regards


----------

